# my baby has dilated kidneys



## iloveted

Ive just had a scan at 31 weeks and my little boy has dilated kidneys , the consultant said this is very common especially in boys .I have to have another scan in 3 weeks and if the problem continues he will need antibiotics at birth and a scan , has anyone else had the same problem??


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yeah Jess had this we were so worried and were sent to specialist hospital where we saw a proffessor and he explained that 5mm was normal and 10mm was a really bad case, jess's kidneys were 6mm so not too bad, I had another scan at 32 weeks and it was back within the normal range and after birth the peadiatrian wanted to do a scan anyway and it has dialated again, waiting for another scan and to see where we go from there. Im not to worried as its borderline a problem, she has no problems weeing or anything


----------



## Kapow

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and was told that my baby has dilated calcyes at 4.9mm. I have to have a rescan at 34 weeks but the sonographer didn't seemed concerned. 

Hopefully both our babies will be fine.

We were staying team yellow but after researching dilated kidneys for hours today I'm guessing we're having another boy!

xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Kapow said:


> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and was told that my baby has dilated calcyes at 4.9mm. I have to have a rescan at 34 weeks but the sonographer didn't seemed concerned.
> 
> Hopefully both our babies will be fine.
> 
> We were staying team yellow but after researching dilated kidneys for hours today I'm guessing we're having another boy!
> 
> xx


I had a girl just to confuse you !


----------



## Kapow

Mrs Doddy said:


> Kapow said:
> 
> 
> I had my 20 week scan yesterday and was told that my baby has dilated calcyes at 4.9mm. I have to have a rescan at 34 weeks but the sonographer didn't seemed concerned.
> 
> Hopefully both our babies will be fine.
> 
> We were staying team yellow but after researching dilated kidneys for hours today I'm guessing we're having another boy!
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I had a girl just to confuse you !Click to expand...

Lol!! Seems to be mostly a boy-thing though!

x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yeah it is - just wanted you to know
is not always the case !


----------



## TigerFeet

I have just had my 20 week scan - turns out we're having a boy - and his right kidney is dilated to 6mm. We have to go back at 36 weeks for another scan. The sonographer said it was a very common problem and often sorts itself out before the baby is born. If there is still a problem at 36 weeks they will check the baby when it's born and perhaps put it on antibiotics to prevent any bladder or kidney infections developing. Alternatively, if there is a blockage it might require a small operation to fix it. I know it's hard not to worry, but the baby isn't at any risk in the womb, and the worst case scenario is a small operation after he's born. But, in the majority of cases the kidney function is normal by the time the baby is born.

I shall be thinking positive thoughts for you all, and have everything crossed! :)


----------



## _laura

Honestly don't worry. I had dialiated kidneys when my mum was pregnant with me. When I was born they found out infact that one of my kidneys was normal and the other doesnt work (its just never grown/developed and doesnt function properly) I'm happy, healthy, got a beautiful baby boy and apart from a few checkups when i was younger had no problems whatsoever!

Good luck :)
x


----------



## babyerin

Yes- my daughter had dilated renal pelvices. ( same as your LO)
Mine only appeared at 37 weeks (emergency scan due to PIH)
She was on antibiotics every day from birth, she has had 2 ultrasounds and a catheter scan which showed the reflux has gone but her kidneys are a little slow to empty, so she is off the medicine now.
We're waiting to see the consultant in the New Year but it's all good so far.
on the plus side, Erin is fantastic at taking medicine (she has gotten used to it).
:flow:


----------



## Rockell8788

Our son has a severe dilated kidney it measured 17mm at 20wk had another scan last week at 34 weeks and it's now 34mm. Been told it's most likely kidney reflux and he will need a stent fitted at some point once he's born. He will need scanning at birth and at 2 weeks old he will be having a test the see how bad the reflux is. It's very scary to be told that your unborn child is poorly but kidney problems are actually the most common ultrasound issue an we have been told dispite being severe our son will be absolutely fine.


----------



## tessabelle

We had our 20 week scan on New Years eve and were told our little boys left kidney is dilated to 10.6mm. We dont yet know why but we are being sent for a referral scan on Monday. Most of what i have read on the subject just suggests that as long as the waters are ok (which they are) that it may be to do with a back flow of urine in to the kidney which if it doesnt sort itself out will normally be by antibiotics after hes born.x


----------



## Amy_K

Our baby was identified as having a dilated left kidney at the 20 week scan. We went back at 30 weeks for a rescan and it was still dilated. When the letter from the consultant pediatrician arrived it said that both kidneys were dilated and we're not sure if this was a typo in the letter (it said bilateral hydronephrosis rather than unilateral) or if he reviewed the scan himself and saw the additional swelling that the sonographer missed. Either way, we have been told the baby will be on antibiotics (trimethoprim) from birth, with a ultrasound scan at 1 week and a consultant appointment at two weeks. It is worrying, especially when you read that they might have to have an operation if there is a structural cause, but at the same time you know worrying doesn't help at all.


----------



## dandan16

my girlfriend is pregnant and we went for a 24 week scan found one kidney was 6.3 dilated and the other is 7.9 we have to go back at 28 will my baby girl be ok i am worried


----------



## dandan16

my girlfriend is pregnant and we went for a 24 week scan found one kidney was 6.3 dilated and the other is 7.9 we have to go back at 28 will my baby girl be ok i am worried


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I went to see a professor at a London hospital and these amounts are not the worst case, alot of the time it sorts itself out either through pregnancy or after birth, my baby has one that went back and one is slightly enlarged still at 8months, they are monitoring her but dOnt seem too worried

I know that each baby is different, discuss your worries with the hospital, it's common so they will know what do say and do xx


----------



## wee lor

I just found on Wednesday that our wee poppet has this and the left kidney is measuring at 6.7mm so we are back again at 30 weeks for monitoring but trying to stay positive :)

My advice is don't google it like I did and got myself into such a state as the internet will always give you worse case scenario.


----------



## Blue12

I just found out today that one of my baby girls kidneys has extra fluid (didn't ask about measurements) and the other one/or same one can't remember has a cyst. I have been booked for ultrasounds every 3 weeks until her arrival to monitor the fluid and cyst. I really pray everything is okay. I know we are lucky to have the medical advances that we do. I was just really praying for a simple pregnancy after everything we went through to get here.


----------



## Srrme

My son was born at 28.6 weeks gestation, and also had dilated kidneys. One was a Grade I while the other was a Grade II, they did a scan, and since then he only had a Grade I, the other one went back down to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## hereitgoes

iloveted said:


> Ive just had a scan at 31 weeks and my little boy has dilated kidneys , the consultant said this is very common especially in boys .I have to have another scan in 3 weeks and if the problem continues he will need antibiotics at birth and a scan , has anyone else had the same problem??

Hey, how did this work out for you? I am in this position at 33wks with a boy x


----------



## hereitgoes

Rockell8788 said:


> Our son has a severe dilated kidney it measured 17mm at 20wk had another scan last week at 34 weeks and it's now 34mm. Been told it's most likely kidney reflux and he will need a stent fitted at some point once he's born. He will need scanning at birth and at 2 weeks old he will be having a test the see how bad the reflux is. It's very scary to be told that your unborn child is poorly but kidney problems are actually the most common ultrasound issue an we have been told dispite being severe our son will be absolutely fine.


Hi how did this work out for you? I am in similar situation at 33 wks with a boy x


----------

